# my new foster hog Suzie



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

this is suzie the beautiful girl i am fostering at the moment. i have proper fallen for her already but need to find space if i want to keep her. There is a chance she is pregnant so maybe asking for help. She was paired with a male 14 days ago for a week, she is tiny and has a foot missing also most of her nails have grown so they curl under so ive have a go at cutting them and managed to do most of them going to finish tomorrow. shes really calm and laid back.
























this is her back leg, the other back foot only has 3 toes as well


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

What a pretty girl!! heehee, I love that first photo... she looks like she's plotting something devious. No wonder you've fallen for her. Good on you for taking her in and caring for her! 

What happened to her foot?


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

no idea! the people who got rid of her didnt mention it. it doesnt seem to bother her though


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

these are tonight, shes gorgeous!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

OMG! What a sweetie. You'll find room. I can feeeeeeeeeeel it.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You have to find room so you can keep posting pictures of her for us! She's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Aww...what a cutie! So glad you took her in! I really hope you find space for her. But you will! Sending space growing vibes your way!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh, she's soooooo cute! She looks like such a sweetie.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

She is so pretty! Looks like she loves to cuddle too  Just like my Norma


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

What a cutie pie. If you don't have the space for her, I will take her.  

Does she walk oddly because of her feet? I know hedgies can adapt really well to "handicaps", lol.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She is so precious!! I even love her little nub. She's going to so happy with you!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh what a beautiful girl. Of course all expectant mothers are beautiful. She's already melted your heart. You'll find room. Bless you and your new baby.


----------

